# Hawsco Eyewash station



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Does it rely on domestic water heating system, or is it self contained?


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Why would an eyewash station be plumbed to hot water?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Scm495 said:


> I tried adjusting the temperature by turning the mixing valve (both ways) with no result. Should I expect a temperature change right away or will it take a while?


If you are trying to raise the temp it will probably take a while as the water in the hot line is probably cold. If you are trying to cool it, then it should be instant- like a shower valve.


----------

